
Talking About Feelings in the Conference Room (2014) - dsr12
http://www.zocalopublicsquare.org/2014/04/11/its-time-to-talk-about-your-feelings-in-the-conference-room/ideas/nexus/
======
dawnbreez
I often went to one of my managers to talk about how penned-in and overworked
I feel at my current job in retail.

He got replaced. Now I go to my union rep to vent.

------
tombh
Checking in, because I can't actually do it at work :/

Right now I feel like I can't share my feelings. That they are somehow an
annoyance to my boss and some of my colleagues. I want to feel more like I'm
part of a team and not just a software-writing robot.

------
mikelyons
I'm the guy who is constant complaints and always has problems. It's pointless
talking about it cause they'll just ask "what do you need" I need things that
aren't even culturally acceptable. "Get help" Help doesn't help. I just want
the end.

